# English Riding for my 6 year old... let's talk safety



## allieloveshorses

Hi,
My daughter has been obsessed with horses since she could say the word. She's young, age 6, but I found a woman who gives lessons and so we started her up about 6 months ago. She goes once a week and there's only her and another little girl in that lesson, so she gets a lot of personalized instruction. Well Allie fell off her horse last week and got a pretty nasty scrape inside her ear. I guess the horse decided to trot too close to a tree and she got caught in some branches. Thank goodness for helmets, because her helmet was scraped up pretty badly as well.... Anyhow... I spend the next day or so kind of shooken up wondering how safe this type of riding is. And what types of injuries might she possibly encounter. I'm a strong believer in letting her make some choices and helping her follow her dreams of riding. I guess my questions are the following:
1. Is 6 too young to start riding?
2. What life lessons will learning to ride a horse give her?
3. How do I emphasize safety to her and the instructor without being too alarmist? 
Thanks for letting me vent and for possibly answering my Q's. I really want her to understand that riding horses is not easy, but that she can get a thrill by the challenge. Spending time at the barn has made me realize how special these animals are and I can understand why people fall in love with the sport.


----------



## ridergirl23

my mom had me on a horse before i could walk, haha but that was just sitting and sorta being led around. i dont think six is too young.
i have learned so many life lessons from horses its amazing, i have cryed because i messed up in the shows ring, my horse taught me to laugh at my mistakes. my horse tauht me to not care what people think of me,no matter what. 
i have learned almost everything that makes me,me from horses.  they truly are amazing creatures


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

This is one of those "how long is a piece of string?" questions, riding is as safe or dangerous as you make it ... things influence what dangers there are, the horse/pony you're riding, where you are riding, the weather conditions, what you are doing, how often you ride ... 

I'm sure everyone on here can regale you with "horror stories" about injuries they've sustained while riding/being around horses, only thing you'll notice is, very few of us have given up riding/being around horses!  I don't think it's any more or less dangerous than gymnastics, ice skating, riding a bike ... If she's wearing a proper hard hat (ie one designed for horse riding) and a body protector they will lessen the risk of injury when she falls off (yes I said when, falling off isn't an optional extra!) odds are she'll get straight back up and get back on the pony again - biggest problem is her getting a fright. 

Your daughter's age isn't necessarily a problem if she's the type who'll listen and absorb information she'll be fine, if she's the sort who has the attention span of a gnat then not so much - I've seen 8 year olds fall off because they were too busy admiring the scenery to pay attention to the lesson! I would advise 20 to 30 minute lessons for her tho' as she is very young.

best of luck!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Welcome to the Horse Forum!! 
Let me tell you my story... it might shake you up a bit, but hopefully my story can calm your fears a bit. 
My name is Allie  I'm in my early 20's and have been horse-crazy since I recognized what a pony was. I started lessons when I was 4, and by 5 I was showing in the nervous novice circuit in my area. I had my first fall just a couple of months (if that) after I started riding, and though my memory isn't great, I think we had been practicing trotting in a circle when something spooked my horse... I'm positive now that he just stopped in his tracks and didn't move a muscle otherwise. I distinctly remember shaking like a leaf, but getting back on, which was a very smart move. 
Once you have your first fall, you realize it's not a big deal. 
Since that first fall, I continued riding, and falling -- haha! I've fallen off more times than you can imagine, but it all led to me becoming a better, more confident rider. While I have had my share of injuries (broken arm, and a few concussions) the ride has been worth it and more. 
Through my teens, I have to say that riding kept me on the straight and narrow. Nobody wants to go to the barn at 7 am to muck stalls with a hangover from an underage party the night before. I had goals much bigger than any parties or boys, and I do attribute my "goodie two shoes" teenagehood to my riding. Riding has given me something that I'm not sure I could get out of life otherwise. 
Being with horses has taught me to be humble; there's nothing quite like having your ego knocked down a couple notches by a horse with a good "whoa." Horses have taught me patience; lessons aren't learned overnight, but there is an "aha!" moment at the end of the tunnel. Horses have taught me compassion; staying up all night with a sick horse rubs off on you. Riding has taught me balance; you have to give and take in life to make things work. Being with horses has taught me that there is something bigger in life than my here-and-now problems. I learned how to deal with people, from dealing with horses and their (sometimes crazy) owners. I learned how to apply the lessons I learned from riding to my everyday life as well. 
There are so many life lessons I learned by being around horses, I cannot begin to express them adequately. What I do know is that for better or worse, I would not be the same person I am today if I hadn't had them in my life. 
There is a fantastic little anecdote that really does the job that I cannot of voicing what horses have done to my life: 

*Quote removed at request of author* http://www.trinityapp.com/

Unfortunately, I am unsure who the author of that story is.
I really hope that gives you some insight into the mind of a girl who has had the opportunity that you are giving to your daughter. 

Now... let my put on my instructor's cap and tell you a few things from that side of the fence. Falls happen.... eventually, everyone falls off, and 99 out of 100 times, it's nothing major - which is why we don't want to make a big deal about it. We will make sure that the child is okay, but I personally won't coddle them, I will move on with the child and get them back on the horse. This is not because I want to be dismissive of the situation, but rather not make a big deal of it. Leading by example, if you will - not making a big deal of it, so the child doesn't think it's a huge deal. It's something you learn with working with horses, that is, don't over-react in a situation. Dealing with it calmly and rationally will get you a lot further ahead with a spooked horse (or child  ) than running around scared half to death. 
That's just an instructor's point of view  



1. Is 6 too young to start riding? Not one bit. The youngest child I taught was 3 years old. 
2. What life lessons will learning to ride a horse give her? See above 
3. How do I emphasize safety to her and the instructor without being too alarmist? You can approach the instructor about your concerns, and by all means, voice your opinions, but please please please don't be one of those "smother mothers." I've dealt with my fair share of "smothers" and they over-react to every small situation. The child falls off? They're right there, hugging and moving the child and assuring them they'd be take to a doctor and never be allowed back on that horse....etcetc... you get the idea. There is a reason that we don't move a child - we assess how bad the fall is and if there is any reason to be concerned about a c-spine injury... once injury has been ruled out, we try our best to get them back on the horse - preferably the one they fell off of. 



I hope my answers have helped!!


----------



## Plains Drifter

I am 37 years old and I learned something about falling off from another mom last summer. My family and I were at a local fall "fun" show. Some kids ran up to us in the middle of the show and said a little girl's horse had started to buck. We thought she had fallen off her horse. So another Mom and I started racing out there to see how the little girl was. The little girl was on her pony, but you could see the fright in her eyes and she was definately visibly shaken. Before I could say anything, the other mom walked up to her and said, "Wow? You stayed on? High five!! What a great job!!" 

That just stopped me in my tracks. I thought, wow..had I said anything to the little girl, I would have run up to her and asked her if she was ok, give her a hug....but I realized that the best way to have dealt with that was the way the other mom handled it. It took the fright completely off the little girl's face. She lit up with pride and distracted her enough to high five and get her composure back. Then she and her friends took off riding again. It was amazing transformation to witness.

Your daughter will probably fall off. More times than you'd probably like. Try to ensure her safety with helmets, a proper horse, proper riding area, and give her the strength and encouragement to get back on when she falls. It's amazing how different a child can react depending on how a situation is handled.


----------



## Plains Drifter

> Now... let my put on my instructor's cap and tell you a few things from that side of the fence. Falls happen.... eventually, everyone falls off, and 99 out of 100 times, it's nothing major - which is why we don't want to make a big deal about it. We will make sure that the child is okay, but I personally won't coddle them, I will move on with the child and get them back on the horse. This is not because I want to be dismissive of the situation, but rather not make a big deal of it. Leading by example, if you will - not making a big deal of it, so the child doesn't think it's a huge deal. It's something you learn with working with horses, that is, don't over-react in a situation. Dealing with it calmly and rationally will get you a lot further ahead with a spooked horse (or child  ) than running around scared half to death.





> That's just an instructor's point of view




I didn't see your post before posting my post...but I hope my post reaffirms how important it is a parent's attitude when they see their child fall off. How they handle it makes all the difference in a child's eyes.


----------



## allieloveshorses

Thanks for all the replies. Allie's lessons are actually an hour and a half, much of that time is spent grooming, tacking, untacking etc. She's actually on the horse for about 40 minutes. She is a quick learner and has a good attention span. So maturity-wise, she's fine. I'm not a smother-mother... lol. When she told me about her spill, I just said, "wow, that happens, it's the first of many falls". She didn't cry or get spooked by the fall. But she did say that she doesn't want to ride that horse again. He's kind of hard to ride and somewhat lazy. So she may request a change of horse. We'll see. 

Thanks esp for the bit on the life lessons. I've heard before that girls who are horse crazy tend to stay out of trouble. While that's not my first intention, it's a bonus for sure. We feel fortunate that we can give her this opportunity. It isn't cheap, but I think it's well worth the money, if she is reaping the rewards from it. She definitely wants to continue, and so I'll support that, but the last thing I want is a kid in a wheelchair because I let her choose a risky sport. But it can happen in nearly any situation. I do enjoy going to the barn with her, watching her groom and get on this gigantic animal. It's definitely a trip, I've never been a horse person myself, but I get it. I really get the appeal. Thanks again.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Plains Drifter said:


> I am 37 years old and I learned something about falling off from another mom last summer. My family and I were at a local fall "fun" show. Some kids ran up to us in the middle of the show and said a little girl's horse had started to buck. We thought she had fallen off her horse. So another Mom and I started racing out there to see how the little girl was. The little girl was on her pony, but you could see the fright in her eyes and she was definately visibly shaken. Before I could say anything, the other mom walked up to her and said, "Wow? You stayed on? High five!! What a great job!!"
> 
> That just stopped me in my tracks. I thought, wow..had I said anything to the little girl, I would have run up to her and asked her if she was ok, give her a hug....but I realized that the best way to have dealt with that was the way the other mom handled it. It took the fright completely off the little girl's face. She lit up with pride and distracted her enough to high five and get her composure back. Then she and her friends took off riding again. It was amazing transformation to witness.
> 
> Your daughter will probably fall off. More times than you'd probably like. Try to ensure her safety with helmets, a proper horse, proper riding area, and give her the strength and encouragement to get back on when she falls. It's amazing how different a child can react depending on how a situation is handled.


Brilliant post!! I love the reaction of the mother in the first paragraph - perfect!!

I absolutely agree with the last paragraph too. My mother swore off my riding for a decade as I had a bad fall and she didn't want to see it happen again. That was fine, but a big rift happened between us that really hasn't repaired itself... I guess I'm still upset that she wouldn't watch me ride through my childhood. 
You can minimize the risk, for sure. You can make sure she has a properly fitted helmet that is replaced every few years. You can buy her a body protector. Make sure she's on an age and experience appropriate pony or horse. Check out the instructor and ask tonnes of questions... but falls are going to happen, it's part of the learning process -- I was told as a child that "you're not a real rider till you fall off at least 100 times!" and I've lived by that.


----------



## Pinto Pony

> 1. Is 6 too young to start riding?
> 2. What life lessons will learning to ride a horse give her?
> 3. How do I emphasize safety to her and the instructor without being too alarmist?


1. No. I took my 6 yo niece riding on my friends pony. We were in an enclosed arena, she wore a helmet and closed shoes. She actually lasted about 40 minutes before she had had enough. She loved the grooming and learning how to tack up. She had a good time trying to steer and trotting. I can't wait for next spring when I can take her again and also her little sister. 
2. Respect for all creatures, responsibility, patience, friendship, etc Horses are such a huge comittment, I think there is so much to learn from them no matter how young or old. If you take her to a riding school where they learn how to care for the horses and equipment she will learn so much more than how to ride.
3. Go watch a lesson or two at some local riding schools you are considering. Make sure the students are wearing helmets and boots, that arena/stables/equipment is well maintained, that the people are friendly and caring towards the horses and are actually interested in teaching everything to do with horsemanship, not just how to sit pretty on a pony. A stable like that I am sure will understand any concerns for safety you may have. Maybe even go and have a lesson your self  

There is just so much to learn and love with horses. I love to share my passion of horses with everyone who is interested


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I can't vouch for a good starting age, but your post reminds me of my little sister's friend when they were young. She had a 7 year old friend. I don't know what made this girl the nervous wreck, but the poor thing would drop and glass and just go to tears. She was a mess! A year later, I came home from college and saw the same girl. She was completley different. She was calm, self confident. The change was amazing. I asked her what she had been up to, and she said she had been taking dressage lessons the past year. Something about riding horses gives (most) children a sense of self worth and respect for both themselves as well as the horses. It just does wonders for them. 

Yes horseback riding can be dangerous, but if you find the right instructor, one who doesn't measure her success on how many riders her horses toss, I'm sure it will be a great experience for your daughter.


----------



## StormyBlues

Ok, short attention span tonight, so I didn't read all the posts, I'll just post my story! ;D

I'm Alexandra(everyone on her calls me Alex though.), I'm 14(turning 15 in less than a month WOHOOOOO! I CAN DRIVE! {legally }) and have been riding for the last 8 years of my life. I started when I was around 7, but I have been around horses my whole life. My mom rode hunters and some eventers before she had me and my little brother, and my family has also owned racehorses for the last 30 so years, so I grew up LOVING horses and everything horsy. 

I started riding with a certified coach in my area and LOVED her! I bought my first horse from her, and compeated in hunters for awhile. I then switched trainers and hated it. The lady was VERY rude, and uncertifed, so I picked up alot of bad habbits, and didin't like riding anymore. A year and a half ago, I started riding with my first trainer(who does eventing) again. She has/is fixing all my bad habbits, and has brought me to jumping 2'9-11" and doing full events on my new horse in that short period of time. So moral of the story, a good trainer is unreplaceable! 

On the subject of unplanned dismounts..... I stopped counting mine. I stopped getting scared after a couple times, because my trainer always made me get back on and get that horse over that jump, or sit that buck. It all comes with riding, which is kinda why I like it. I like having to concentrate 100%. 

Horses and life lessons seem to go together like two peas in a pod. My horses have taught me responsability, medical skills, never ending love, presistance, paciance, love, strength, how to be firm and gentle at the same time, love, how to be a leader, they help me deal with stress better, and love. Oh, and I don't feel like I need a boyfriend, because I have a horse.  (probably half the reason my parents got me into riding......) 

A good instructor will always emphize safty around the horses. Mine still reminds us of safty! lol! 

Riding really is the best sport out there because the bond you can form with a horse is unfathumable.


----------



## Mickey4793

Riding is a fun thing, and a horse can really influence your life.
In horse back riding you are bound to fall off at least once.
I'm 16 years old, going on 17, been riding since I was 9 going on ten.
I've fallen off so many times I can no longer count. Sustained all sorts of injuries from a little scrape/bruise, to a severe concussion [I'm really not trying to scare you though sorry if my tales do >.> I have no intentions to scare you I promise] 
My mom also rides, she's shared many tumbles also. 
[Btw, I really recommend horses as a great mother daughter bonding experience, my horse has brought me and my mother to best friend status.] 
It toughens you up, you get back up and want to try again. 
When I was a beginner learning how to ride it was somewhat like learning how to ride a bike.
You fall off. Get back on, learn a bit more and get a bit better each time! 
No particular riding discipline is safer than the other, whether your riding your horse english, western, or just moseying around on a trail ride, accidents can always happen. 
So basically there is no way to say that any discipline outplays another in the form of safety!

Riding is a wonderful recreational activity, keeps me out of trouble  [not like I have much trouble to get into.]
It's a wonderful bonding experience, your daughter may bond with the horses at the stables, she may want a horse of her own someday! And as I previously stated it's a wonderful mother daughter bonding experience, even just going there and watching her ride is good! 
Your daughter will probably learn lessons on responsibility, in grooming and tacking the horses. 
Does she also do anything around the barn to help care for the horses? Like pick up behind them and such? Those are great things too.

As stated by previous posters, a good instructor will emphasize safety, she should always wear a helmet.
Good luck


----------



## allieloveshorses

Thanks for all the replies. I watched her at the last lesson and I can tell she is getting better and that she is enjoying herself. I didn't even talk to the instructor about her fall last week. I know those sorts of things happen. I think I was just spooked. I think I am going to start taking her to some local shows to give her a new perspective and to see how good she can be one day. I hope that through horse riding she learns to be a more confident and responsible person. She's little and her instructor said it takes some time for her to develop strength and muscle memory. She'll get there though. I told her that maybe I want to start taking lessons with her, but she really wasn't into that idea... lol. That's ok, I'd rather spend the money for her to ride.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Going to shows is a fantastic idea!! Jumping shows (hunter/jumper) will be much more interesting than a flat show, like dressage - just something to keep in mind when choosing which shows to go see 
I think it is fantastic that you are so supportive of her. I had a bad fall when I was 8 that made my mom swear off my riding, and my dad took over. I think I got a pretty good concussion then because I don't remember a whole heck of a lot before the fall haha. In any case, my dad took over my riding career and took me to lessons etc for 10 years. When he was unable to take me, my mom would drive me out, but she wouldn't watch or even set foot in the barn unless it was absolutely necessary - that put a big rift in our relationship. I was, and still am to some extent, closer with my dad, and I'm sure it's due to the countless hours he spent with me at the barn... he'd always groom out my mare, Dancer's, tail to make it all pretty for me. (gosh, I'm tearing up just writing this! I need to go give him a hug.)
Now, I work part-time in a tack store, and see all these mothers and daughters come in and they're so connected.. even some of the teenagers. It's really great to see, and I swear there's just something about horses...


----------



## tatestop

hi! ive just started this website and i think your senerio is pretty common.
i started riding at 6 too and i think if your worried about cuts or scrapes i'd try to cut back the branches that hang into the ring. Also i'd make sure the ring shes riding in has softer footing, because screenings can scrape easily. ive fallen MANY times and now ive lost track how many but falling off lets you learn from your mistakes. at 8 years old i was riding a wirey of-the-track thoroughbred mare. nobody at the barn liked her, but she was always good for me. getting your daughter the right horse is a good thing too  but 1 more thing; after a fall in a helmet, for safety reasons i would get another one to be sure it still is working properly.
good luck with Allie!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

ive been taking lessons since i was 4 and riding since i was 2, i never really got hurt to bad with horses until i started retraining abused horses at age 13 but it is something i'm so glad my mom let me do. she always told me she was scared but knew i was stubborn and had to let me bc it made me sooooo happy. it teaches responsability, teamwork and listening plus many other good things. wether she is riding or any other sport u have to face the fact that ur little baby girl will get hurt some way.... i started letting my nephew ride my horses since he was 2yrs old as well and walks them around by himself at age 6, my sister trusts me and the fact that i trust my horses. my trainer had her little girl riding before she could walk as well and started jumping at age 4! i plan on teaching my kids to ride before they can walk too.


----------



## AKHorseeGal

Theres things that can go wrong in any sport, but it does have to be said that riding is dangerous because there will be unfortunate times where you're not in control of your horse. However, your daughter has an instructor and you should trust that she will keep her safe. It's best if you have some knowledge yourself as you will be able to make better decisions. When I was young, my mum was paranoid about some aspects of riding, and oblivious to other dangers (I used this to my advantage :lol. 

Maybe you could have a lesson or two with your daughter? I know for a fact she will love to share it with you, I used to (and still do) beg my family to come with me to see my pony. Even if they just patted her on the head I'd be thrilled because I was sharing something I loved.  

As for communicating your fears with her instructor, it shouldn't be hard. Just tell her you're worried and if she's not sympathetic and helpful then I suggest your change riding schools. It will only get harder the longer you're daughter rides. 

I'm sorry to say that every rider has AT LEAST one bad experience and the best you can do is take it slow and wear body protector and hat.

Happy Riding Career to BOTH of you :lol: .. x


----------



## Vidaloco

Just thought I would throw this photo in. I know she's too young :wink:


----------



## StormyBlues

Ok, I gots a couple of things to add! 

A) See if you can go to an eventing show. The show season starts up soon(later next month) and eventing is really exciting to just go out and watch! I still go out and just sit on the Cross Country and watch. 

B) Stick around this site to learn a little! I know one of the things that helps me is that my mom used to ride Dressage, and she knows so much about that disapline of riding. She also has just basic knowledge, like seeing if the horse is a little off, etc. 

C) Learning about horses can really keep your daughter safe too. A girl I ride with recently bought a horse (who is an AMAZING horse for the right person) but she is just so tiny, riding this strong horse is hard for her, they just don't click well. So, when looking for horses in the future, always look at MANY MANY MANY horses before you buy one. I rode like 10 before I found my Geof-y boy!


----------



## StormyBlues

CUTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Vida!


----------



## xxBarry Godden

I'm a strong believer in letting her make some choices and helping her follow her dreams of riding. I guess my questions are the following:
Horse riding is a lifelong hobby and for some folks an obsession.

1. Is 6 too young to start riding?
No a friend of mine put her son on a horse's back at 3.

2. What life lessons will learning to ride a horse give her?
So many that they can't all be listed here. It is not just the riding it is the handling and taking responsibility for another living creature.

3. How do I emphasize safety to her and the instructor without being too alarmist? You can't easily but nevertheless you must tell your child of the risks of hurting themselves. It is there and with horses it will never go away. Undeniably horse riding is classified as a dangerous sport. But life is like that. Make sure that your child always, repeats always wears a proper riding hat - with the kite marks to confirm it is up to the latest standard. Buy a padded body vest and make sure it is flexible and it fits. Get her to wear it when she is learning to jump. 
If she goes out trail riding buy her a cell phone.

Choose your instructor carefully

I really want her to understand that riding horses is not easy, but that she can get a thrill by the challenge. Spending time at the barn has made me realize how special these animals are and I can understand why people fall in love with the sport.
Maybe you should get some horse riding lessons yourself - you are never too old to learn - except maybe me.

If I had children to bring up then I personally would encourage them to learn to ride, It is a unique sport. The child might one day fall off and break some bones here and there but most children heal quickly. There are plenty of other dangerous pursuits in this world and one has to learn to cope with them - and to avoid some of them.

If she ever loses the urge to ride, then don't push her on. But the younger they start, the better the rider in the longer term. 

Buy her some horsey books and read them together.
Best of luck.

B G


----------



## CecilliaB

Sorry I glanced at most of the posts but did not read all of them.

No 6 is not to young. I have been on a horse since I was 18 months, my kids much earlier then that. My daughter is going to start showing in lead line classes this year and she will be 3 in April.

Safety is important and I know this may sound weird but has she ever been taught HOW to fall? I had a trainer as a kid who stressed the importance of not trying to break your fall but rolling into the fall. The worst injuries I have seen are when people try and break their falls with their hands, feet or knees . My friends and I would push each other off our horses to practice falling  Thats kids for ya.

I have fallen many times, 2 times in 26 years of riding I got hurt but not because of the actual fall, I feel on something and I still never broke anything.

My son has broken both his arms, 1 time falling off the couch and 1 time at an indoor play area. UGH, so accident prone but he has bounced back both times thank goodness so I really believe there is danger in any activity (evidently even sitting on the arm of a couch).

I'd also suggest she stick with the horse she's on. Some of those old stubborn schooling horses know what they are doing and she will learn to be a strong in charge rider if she is pushed to tell him what to do. Many of the most difficult horses I have ridden have been my greatest learning experiences.


----------



## roro

I don't consider 6 too young for riding in general, but it isn't the age I would completely 'hand over the reins' just yet. She should be fine walking/trotting on her own, but I would only canter w/ a lunge line and a trust worthy horse at that age (I tend to air on the caution side, maybe because I started around 7-8) until you are absolutely certain she is comfortable with it. 6, to me, is too young for galloping or jumping. 6 is a great age to start lunge lessons: an instructor holds the lunge line while the rider is on the horse without reins and later without stirrups. The rider learns to balance themselves without their hands/stirrups by doing different stretches, and this will help a lot when riding alone. She should also know basic ground work rules because this can help with riding, ie making the horse back up and follow the leader while establishing her space. A few things you can also do for safety:
-Helmets and maybe a vest. If your daughter falls off, she will need her helmet checked and/or replaced to make sure it isn't damage. A vest can reduce the risk of back injuries during a fall, but it isn't as important as a helmet.

-Safety stirrups. There are different models of these, from bent metal to snap off, but they all have the same purpose. These stirrups will let go of the foot after the rider falls. A lot of injuries can occur when the rider falls but is still caught in a stirrup, and these safety stirrups will prevent this from happening.

-learn the pulley rein. This will be her 'emergency break' on a horse when the horse is spooking/needs to stop moving. She will need to practice this at the walk, trot, and canter if she is up to it to make this even more effective when it is actually needed. Once she masters this skill, she will not only have an emergency break but she will feel more confident knowing she can stop any horse at any time. Any excerpt from: Julie Goodnight Natural Horsemanship / Horse Master TV Show "
The pulley rein is executed by shortening one rein as tight as you can and pushing your knuckles into the horse's neck, with your hand braced and centered over its neck (it is important that this hand is pressed into the neck and not floating free). Then you slide your other hand down the other rein as far forward as you can and pull straight back and up with all your weight. Since the first rein is locked and braced, it is preventing your horse's head from turning, so the pull on the second rein creates a lot of pressure. 
"


----------



## xxBarry Godden

I forgot something and reading the other posts reminded me.

_Teach your youngster how to lead the horse correctly._
More than once I have had my foot trodden upon and as a result several of my toes have been broken. Some folks say steel capped boots are dangerous - other like me say they are appropriate safety gear. But there is upwards of 3cwts/336lbs of pressure in each of the horse's four steel shod feet.

Holding the lead rope incorrectly is also highly dangerous if you can't let go in case of emergency.

In 35 years of riding I have had only one serious accident - when the horse bolted down a steep tarmacced lane. Another story. But even then I got up and walked groggily away. 

B G


----------



## MKmomof2

Just had to say that this thread was VERY encouraging! I have a six year old daughter who LOVES horses and just started riding lessons. I rode when I was younger and owned a horse for a couple years in high school until we moved out of the area and I couldn't continue. Anyway...my daughter, Ally (common name on here!) was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes 3 months ago and I am hoping that riding will give her confidence and a sense of control that I know she doesn't feel like she has often because of her diabetes. Thanks for all of your info!!!


----------



## freia

allieloveshorses said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Is 6 too young to start riding?
> 2. What life lessons will learning to ride a horse give her?
> 3. How do I emphasize safety to her and the instructor without being too alarmist?


1. Absolutely not too young, as long as she loves horses, is enjoying herself, is being taught in a way that teaches her horsemanship (riding, care, safety), and it's something she wants to do. If it's something she's being pushed to do, then it's a bad idea - that does not sound like the case.

I started when I was 4, in my Mom's English saddle. I have a dear friend who was so young that her mom tied her to the saddle (though I wouldn't recommend that technique). My daughters started at 6, and there were younger kids in the class. The instructor needed to be able to keep the lessons interesting enough for their attention spans.

2. Life lessons: hmmmmm..... Here's what horsemanship has taught me through life.
-If I can handle an 1100 pound horse on a "naughty day", then that little punky boy who wants to be a schoolyard bully really just seemed comical to me.
-Never give up. when working with horses, you take 2 steps forward and 1 step back. Work through it. Keep going.
- Responsibility. That horse isn't going to de-ice its own water when it's -20 out there and I'm cozy in bed.
-An appreciation for the intelligence, emotions, capabilities, love, and ability to bond that animals have with their humans.
-Physically, it's great: balance, strength, agility, reflexes are all improved by riding.
Not a life lesson, but a great benefit: Teenage girls at more interested in their horses than in boys (at least up to a certain age).

3. Safety. I'm guessing you were much more affected by her spill than she was. My daughter went on her first trail ride last year, at age 7. She came up on a low branch, and we all yelled at her to duck. She just stared at the branch and did nothing. The branch caught her at the neck and pulled her off the horse. Her feet came out of the stirrups, because she had boots and the irons were sized correctly. The leathers came off the saddle, because the latch on the stirrup bar was open. Her helmet protected her head from the other branches. She got a nasty scrape on her neck. We brushed he off, and she climbed right back on and kept going, with a bruised ego. When we got back, I showed her how her equipment had worked correctly, and we practiced laying flat along the horse's back to avoid overhead obstacles.

Don't be embarrassed to ask to see the equipment and make sure everything is adjusted and functioning correctly. Safety is BIG. don't be worried about what someone might think if you ask to review safety procedures with the instructor. Things to ask might be whether she's learning to groom with one hand on the horse. What about walking behind the horse? Observe how she's being taught to hold the lead-rope while leading - can her hand get tangled?

Rather than harping on the instructor to the point of being annoying, go ahead and make some keen observations, take notes, and then if you have concerns about anything, bring it up to her all at once - in a friendly way.

Working with horses is not safe. If a child is taught correctly, it can be quite safe, and very enjoyable. If a child is not taught correctly, or if the tack is faulty, it can be very dangerous, so you are right to be concerned. For the benefit of the child and instructor, please don't be alarmist.


----------



## allieloveshorses

Funny, this thread is so old, but I thought I'd update you all on our horse adventures. Allie is now 9 and continues to ride twice a week and has done a few competitions. She loves it and doesn't want to do anything else. She is saving her money so she can lease one of the horses for the summer. Our trainer (she's so awesome) is trying out a short leasing program to some of the kids who are interested. This will give her a chance to see what it's like to own her own horse. We are far from horse ownership for sure. But we are at a place now where I feel ok with her cantering and jumping. It was freaky at first to watch, but it gives her a sense of accomplishment and pride to be able to handle such a big animal. I get it now 
Thanks!


----------

